# Betta fins shredding



## Folly (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello, I’m here to ask about what I could possibly do to help my betta. I noticed his tail fin starting to shred and disintegrate a few weeks ago, and it has been steadily getting worse. I don’t think it would be decorations or the filter in the tank, as nothing is new and he did fine with them before. All ph seems fine as well. His only tank mate is a snail. Any ideas how I can help him?


----------



## ayman.roshdy (12 mo ago)

Hello, one of the draw backs of having a long beautiful tail and fins is that it can be easily exposed to the fin rot disease, which is a disease that causes the fins and tail to rot and disintegrate, this happens a lot to all the fish with long fins and tails (i.e., Betta and Guppies), the treatment is pretty straight forward using the correct medicine, in case of Bettas I think one of the available medicines is 'API Bettafix Anti‑Bacterial Fish Remedy', please check it out and let me know if this helps your Betta fish


----------



## heidiwilliamsonconsu (12 mo ago)

ayman.roshdy said:


> Hello, one of the draw backs of having a long beautiful tail and fins is that it can be easily exposed to the fin rot disease, which is a disease that causes the fins and tail to rot and disintegrate, this happens a lot to all the fish with long fins and tails (i.e., Betta and Guppies), the treatment is pretty straight forward using the correct medicine, in case of Bettas I think one of the available medicines is 'API Bettafix Anti‑Bacterial Fish Remedy', please check it out and let me know if this helps your Betta fish
> 
> View attachment 31948


Warning to all, LiveAquaria.com has FISH LICE! They destroyed my 10 yr old tank and killed all five of my giant goldfish (over 2 lbs) and the babies I bought from LiveAquaria. I had never seen fish lice before in over 20 years of fish keeping and thought the babies were showing ammonia burns despite no heightened ammonia level. I found out after I saw one on my giant goldfish and it MOVED. THEY KILLED MY GOLDFISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY LIED WHEN I TOLD THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY WOULD NOT EVEN HAVE THE COURTESY TO REFUND MY MOST RECENT ORDER LET ALONE RECOGNIZE MY GRIEF AT THE LOSS OF MY BEAUTIFUL FRIENDS. CRUEL, HATEFUL, IRRESPONSIBLE.


----------

